# Style Black & My First B2M Haul



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 26, 2009)

So it was my first time ever to a free standing MAC store today. I had so much fun I invited a friend to go for a makeover I picked up some cool goodies from style black and then some more. 






My baggage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Volcanic Ash Mask 
Cinderfella MES (B2M Freebie)
Gilt by association (B2M Freebie) 
Grease Paint Stick 

That's all my style black stuff but I got more MAC besides that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Earthy Riches MES (B2M Freebie) 
Bare study paint pot
Face and body foundation 






C-Thru (B2M Freebie)
Pretty Pattern (B2M Freebie)
Pink Dazzle Dazzleglass Creme (B2M Freebie) 
Sugarrimmed (B2M Freebie)

Love all my goodies


----------



## tigerkutiie (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice haul. I especially like the MES. :] I got to go get me some!!


----------



## zuuchini (Sep 26, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

Great haul!!!


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice haul. I am hoping to go get my stuff tomorrow.


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy.


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 27, 2009)

Woah, wait. So we can use B2M to get the Style Black shadows? OMG! I've got like....almost 18 empties! AHHHHHH, I need to SHOP!


----------



## candaces (Sep 28, 2009)

wowwww you had lotsa empties! lucky! enjoy it!!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 1, 2009)

Hurrah for freebies, enjoy your haulage!


----------



## tepa1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

Great haul! I hate my closest MAC store! They don't count new collection items for B2M! And they probably wouldn't include Dazzleglasses or MES.


----------



## rosesilence (Oct 1, 2009)

Ooooh! Great haul!
I`m green of envy with your B2M... in Spain we *only* can have lipsticks, not eyeshadows or glosses... and in some counters, they don`t allow to take the collection lipsticks, so...


----------



## fintia (Oct 1, 2009)

nice haul.. at my freestanding store I can b2m stuff from new collections but I have to wait a week after it launches, it's not that bad ;-) but I have to check if I can get dazzleglasses!!! that would be so awesome!


----------

